# Tulla, Ivory, and Little Debbie



## binkies (Jul 16, 2006)

I wanted to start a page for all the girls together. 

Starting with Tulla and Ivory's page:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13904&forum_id=6

and Little Debbies page:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14627&forum_id=6



Little Debbie has been having a ball and making lots of friends (except Tulla!).


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like she's doing great  I love the picture of her on her back, awww! Absolutely adore her name, too... let's just hope she doesn't become BIG Debbie, because then her name won't fit


----------



## Haley (Jul 16, 2006)

Love the pics! Looks like the little girl is feeling much better! 

Lets see: you have three girls and I have three boys....lets do a blind date lol

Keep the pics coming!

-Haley


----------



## binkies (Jul 17, 2006)

Haley one of your boys will have to wait his turn. Tulla is spayed. 

Anyway........thank you for all your kind words. Little Debbie is so perfect now. She looks all healed and is has the personality of a angel! I can hold her and snuggle her and she gives it right back. That is something I never had the chance to do with my other two girls. They were all grown. Little Debbie has a chance to grow with me.


----------



## picklezon (Jul 17, 2006)

shes very cuteeee!:bunnyheart


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm in love!! How incredibly adorable!!


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

How cute!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 4, 2006)

Binkies...we need some more pics of these three beautiful girls!

Havent seen them in a bit!:kiss:

-Haley


----------



## binkies (Aug 15, 2006)

Tulla is disapproving of her empty hay loft!











Little Debbie is still so small, but her ears are growing like mad!!!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 15, 2006)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Haley (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey!

There's the gorgeous girls..Ive been missing them. Wheres Ivory? Camera shy? 

Little Debbie is growing up fast..and those ears are gorgeous!

-Haley


----------



## binkies (Aug 15, 2006)

Ivory doesnt seem to be feeling too well. She stays in her cage most of the time. I am having a hard time figuring out what is up with her.


----------



## Haley (Aug 15, 2006)

hmm..is she eating and drinking and pooping regularly? I hope she's alright..make sure you keep a close eye on her. Would treats cheer her up? 

Give her a little kiss from me 

-Haley


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 15, 2006)

AWWW, I love little debbie's little big ears!

Give Ivory a hug for me, hope she is feeling better soon!:hug2


----------



## binkies (Aug 15, 2006)

I think I MAY have a reason. She is separated from Little Debbie because she lives with Tulla who HATES Little Debbie. I am trying for the first time tonight keeping Tulla alone and Ivory and Debbie together. 

I drug her out of her cage and took a pic before she ran back in.


----------



## Haley (Aug 15, 2006)

Ahhh...so Ivory is a bit upset being away from her buddy Tulla? That would explain her feeling a bit down. 

That would be awesome if you could eventually bond all three of them. That is, if LD can ever forgive Tulla for that bite!


----------



## binkies (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually, I thought Ivory was missing Debbie. But she just kicked her out of the cage. Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2006)

Ivory feeling any better?


----------



## binkies (Aug 21, 2006)

Ivory just had her teeth trimmed this morning, so she is getting a special treat. Of course I cant leave out the others girls. That wouldn't be fair.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2006)

Such gorgeous girls - Little Debbie's ears are magnificent . How is Ivory feeling today?

Jan


----------



## binkies (Aug 21, 2006)

She feels GREAT! Been overdue for a trim.


----------



## Haley (Aug 21, 2006)

The girls are looking beautiful, as usual 

I especially love this pic:







"Hey, what are you looking at?"

Im just in love with your girls!!


----------



## binkies (Aug 21, 2006)

Awwww, thank you Haley! That is Tulla's "WHERE IS MY HAY!" look.


----------



## binkies (Aug 21, 2006)

I took a couple of pics with my phone of Ivory in the vets office. She is not pleased! Both of her ears were down.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitely dissaproving bunny faces, in both pictures  She's still adorable, though! I love how her ears don't hang completely flat.


----------



## binkies (Aug 22, 2006)

I cant begin to tell you guys how happy Ivory is right now. She is racing around everywhere, tearing up puppy pads, and binkying over and over. I have never seen her this happy!


----------



## binkies (Aug 24, 2006)

Tulla was enjoying her lovin' tonight. Believe it or not, she is NOT tranced! Just laying there.


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2006)

Aww. dont you just love it when you catch themracing around like its the happiest momentin their littlebunny life? Its awesome 

Great pics of Tulla! She doesnt look so tough in those pics  Is she being any nicer around Debbie yet?

Give kisses to your girls from myboys:kiss::bouquet:

-Haley, Basil:rabbithop, Max:dutch, and Tumnus:bunny19


----------



## binkies (Aug 25, 2006)

Nope, not any nicer. She goes to Debbie's cage and threatens her. All my girls send kisses back.


----------



## binkies (Aug 31, 2006)

The girls were having a bad picture day. But I REALLY wanted to post new ones. So here ya go!

Tulla really disapproving:






Ivory Lounging:











Debbie Drinking:


----------



## binkies (Sep 26, 2006)

Debbie was out for a while today. She decided to borrow my snack.


----------



## Haley (Sep 26, 2006)

Gorgeous pics of the girls! I woulddefinitely take them off your hands if I were closer (and if I had theroom, *sigh*).

Debbie is growing up fast!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet,cuddlylucky little baby Debbie. :love

Has she hit her terrble teens yet? She may give Tulla a run for her money yet! :biggrin:

Poor Ivory, caught in the crossfire. 



sas :lookaround(hormonal bunny survivor)


----------



## binkies (Sep 26, 2006)

Nope, no terrible teens yet!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 26, 2006)

Beautiful buns, binkies!


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Sep 26, 2006)

THEY ARE ALL SOO CUTE. lITTLE DEBBIE ESPECIALLY!


----------



## binkies (Sep 27, 2006)

Even though Tulla is being a pain, she deservessome photo time too. Nothing a little treat wont help. Ivory being allquiet in the middle of the bunny wars.


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2006)

Yummy treats! They look like theyre having fun!

I love Tulla's coloring. She looks like a cottontail or something. Beautiful!


----------



## binkies (Sep 27, 2006)

When she is outside, she does look like a wild rabbit.


----------



## binkies (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, so this isn't Tulla, Ivory, OR LittleDebbie. But I couldn't resist posting this pic of Cooper. (My fosterrabbit last year). After all it IS October.


----------



## binkies (Oct 1, 2006)

Wanted to show off the girls. Tulla wouldnt really stay still enough for any decent pictures, so Ivory is the star of the day.

What are you looking at?







Better clean up if you have that thing out:






Ready for my close up!:






What is in here?:






Get this kid off me!:






I love you!:






Snuggly girls:






I love my human:


----------



## aeposten (Oct 1, 2006)

Your foster rabbit, Cooper, looks just like my Alfred!

Ivory is such a cutie. She has beautiful fur!

Does she have malocclusion? 

-Amy


----------



## binkies (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, she is due for aonther trim. Just have to get paid.


----------



## aeposten (Oct 2, 2006)

I know how it goes. My Alfred sure has some bigteeth when he's due for a trim. I just never noticed it in the rest ofher pictures. I'll have to have Alfred's done in about another week.

How does your vet do it? With a dremmel or with some variety of dental trimmers/pliers? 

-Amy


----------



## binkies (Oct 2, 2006)

A tool for teeth cleaning? Laser or something? She doesnt have to sedate her either. Such a good girl.


----------



## aeposten (Oct 2, 2006)

My vet uses a dremmel-type electric dental filething (I'm so terrible at describing things . . .). They haven't had tosedate Alfred yet either. I've thought about just having his frontincisors removed, but the surgery is pretty pricey and I'm still astudent, so it's out of the question until I finish VetTech school inDecember 2007. He doesn't seem to mind the trimming too much and my vetis pretty reasonable, so I don't mind.

-Amy

P.S. I have pictures of my Alfred pre and post trim on the 2nd and 3rd pages of my Bunny Blog
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15514&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=1


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

How are the girls doing this week?

Any luck with Tulla?


----------



## binkies (Oct 9, 2006)

Debbie is out of the house and Tulla is muchhappier. She spends more time out and about and demands attention fromus again. I guess she figured that she spent enough time waiting for agood home and isnt going to beoutdone by a little brat.


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

Aww Im glad to hear it!

So is Debbie at your parents house? 

You know, Debbie wasnt spayed, was she? I think that maybe if you hadher spayed and then tried again maybe Tulla wouldnt be so bad. I knowthat unaltered buns mark things more and maybe Tulla was smelling LD alot...just a thought.

Glad shes your baby again! Ivory must be relieved to have her snuggle bun back


----------



## binkies (Oct 9, 2006)

No Debbie is just about 4 months old, so sheisnt spayed. I think it is just best to not tick her offagain. both of the big girls are more relaxed now.


----------



## binkies (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh my goodness. It is so different here withoutLittle Debbie. My babies are lovin' buns again. They climb all over me,lick me, take MY food. I never would have guessed that they woulddislike her this much.


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

Aww Im so happy for you! Do you still get to see LD as much?

Its so weird how territorial rabbits can be. Sounds like Tulla has forgiven you. 

Guess she just didnt want some little squirt in her territory


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2006)

Yay! I'm so glad that the girls are behaving better now!

:happydance


----------



## binkies (Oct 21, 2006)

I had a salad in the fridge that wasn't going to last much longer. So I decided to share!


----------



## Haley (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks like your culinary skills get the approval of Tulla and Ivory. Lucky bunnies 

Are they still being wonderful snuggle buns?


----------



## binkies (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes! Actually talking about that now because Tulla is crawling all over hubby.


----------



## Haley (Oct 21, 2006)

aww thats great. I bet it makes it a lot easierfor your husband to have all these pets. Its hard to be angry with themwhen theyre being so sweet


----------



## binkies (Oct 22, 2006)

I cant get over how wonderfully Tulla snapped back! She is always crawling all over both of us. Very people oriented again! 

I gave the girls a whole plum to chew on. It was so funny watchingthem. When i thought that they had enough, I took it away and sharedwith my guinea pigs.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 22, 2006)

That's so cute! What spoiled little beasties!


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2006)

I love it! I have a treat ball that I sometimesput raisins in. They do the same thing as your girls, chasing it aroundtrying to get a piece!


----------



## binkies (Nov 2, 2006)

One ticked off rabbit!


----------



## binkies (Nov 7, 2006)

UGH! I just cleaned and look at what she has done! Now laying there like she is all pooped out from having to redecorate.


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2006)

She's just keeping you on your toes!

Whats that brown/white thing in her cage??


----------



## binkies (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a guinea pig. The only way I can keephim is if he lives in there. Remember the animal battle I had? I knowit is bad and you are not supossed to keep them together, but it is theonly way. He uses the box just like the rabbits and I give him vitaminC tablets to keep him healthy.


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2006)

LOL! Thats what I thought it was, but it looks like its dead, so I thought maybe it was a toy or something 

Its weird because Ive heard so many bad things about rabbits andpiggies living together (bacteria infection problems, hurting eachotheretc) but the lady who runs the rabbit rescue where I volunteer swearsthat its okay and she sees it all the time. I argued with her, but sheran a cavvy rescue before the rabbit one and she says as long as theyhave enough room, its fine. who knows...

So are the girls nice to the little piggy? Ive been wanting a guinea pig they are just too adorable!


----------



## binkies (Nov 7, 2006)

I think they think he is a weird looking rabbit. No big deal at all to them. Everyone is all happy together.

Yes, the bacteria thing is coccidia. If the pig eats rabbit poo it canhappen. And if the rabbit gets startled, it can kick and break a pigand kill it. It really isnt the best idea at all and I always recommendagainst it. But I guess when it comes to MY animals I would rather doit than lose him.

That pig is Rudy on my thread about all of my pigs.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehe in this picture she looks like she had a lot of funarty:






Ahh she's relaxing andthinking..now that is what i call home lol



Yeah,we used to have 4 pet piggy's..who all lived together..Little bearwas such a cute squishy thing,Snowy was so lovely..she had such longfur that had to be brushed i miss those little buggers



cheryl


----------



## binkies (Dec 2, 2006)

Time for new pics! 

Dinner time!
















Notice anything different about Ivory's profile? No teeth sticking out! She got a very nice trim today and is feeling 110%


----------



## binkies (Dec 8, 2006)

What are you!?


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2006)

Great pics!

I especially love the one with Tulla and the kitty. Beautiful!


Oh, and would you like me to change the title of this to remove LD?


----------



## binkies (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, I guess you can. It hurts though.

Thank you.


----------



## Haley (Dec 8, 2006)

aww I can leave it if you want, I just thought maybe you would like it removed. 

I miss the little one too. She sure was a spunky little girl. But Imsure shes happy in her new home without Tulla trying to bully her upand steal her lunch money 

Let me know, either way..


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 9, 2006)

Great pics - I love the caption on the last one, it really suits their expressions 

Jan


----------

